# طرق زيادة قدرة محرك السيارة



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

زيادة قدرة محرك السيارة​ 
هناك العديد من الطرق للحصول على قدرة أعلى من محرك سيارتك. ونستعرض هنا العديد من الأمثلة للوصول إلى ذلك (من الأقل إلى الأكثر تعقيدا/ وتكلفة):
· قم بتغيير رقيقة الحاسب بسيارتك- في بعض الأحيان, ولكن ليس الغالب, يمكنك تغيير أداء السيارة عن طريق تغيير رقيقة ذاكرة التخزين
 ROM (read only memory) chip في وحدة التحكم الإليكترونية (ECU) للمحرك. يمكنك شراء هذه الرقائق من متعهدي أجزاء ما بعد التصنيع. وأنه من المفضل قراءة المزيد من التفاصيل عن الرقيقة التي تنوي تركيبها, حيث أن بعض الرقائق تكون غير مفيدة بالنسبة للأداء.
· اعمل على تسهيل عملية دخول الهواء للمحرك- عند نزول المكبس في شوط السحب, فإن مقاومة الهواء سوف تؤدي إلى تقليل القدرة. في بعض السيارات الحديثة تستخدم مجمع سحب مصقول للتخلص من تلك المقاومة. باستخدام منقي هواء أكبر و تقليل طول أنابيب السحب يمكن أيضا أن تحسن الانسياب. باستخدام فلتر أداء للهواء وهو ذو انسياب عالي ومقاومة قليلة للهواء (الزيادة من 10-5 حصان في معظم التطبيقات).
· أعمل على تسهيل خروج غازات العادم- مقاومة خروج الهواء تزيد من الضغط الخلفي مما يصعب عملية خروج غازات العادم, وتقليل قدرة المحرك. في حالة أن أنابيب العادم صغيرة أو أن علبة مخمد الأصوات بها مقاومة عالية فإن ذلك سوف يزيد من الضغط الخلفي. نظام العادم للأداء العالي يستخدم أنابيب عادم كبيرة و علبة مخمد ذات انسياب حر, للتخلص من الضغط الخلفي من نظام العادم. 
· قم بتغيير رأس الأسطوانات والكامات- بعض المحركات لها صمام واحد للسحب وصمام واحد للعادم. بشراء رأس أسطوانات جديدة بأربعة صمامات للاسطوانة سوف يحسن انسياب الهواء بشكل مذهل عند دخول وخروج الهواء وهذا مما يؤدي إلى زيادة القدرة. بالإضافة إلى استخدام كامات أداء عالي سوف تؤدي إلى تغيير كبير وملحوظ في القدرة. 
· أدخل شحنة أكثر داخل كل أسطوانة- عند زيادة مقدار الشحنة لنفس السعة, فيمكنك الحصول على قدرة أكبر من نفس الاسطوانة (كما لو كنت قد قمت بزيادة حجم الاسطوانة). الشحن الجبري (التربو والسوبر Turbo and super charger), يمكن عن طريقهما زيادة مقدار الشحنة داخل الاسطوانات (زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء). هناك بعض الشركات تقوم ببيع هذه المنتجات ما يسمى منتجات ما بعد التصنيع للعديد من السيارات. 
· قم بتبريد الهواء الداخل- حاول أن تحصل على هواء بارد على قدر الإمكان داخل الاسطوانة حيث أن عملية ضغط الهواء سوف زيادة درجة الحرارة. وتقليل درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل سوف يزيد من كفاءة الامتلاء, وإنه كلما سخن الهواء كلما قل تمدده عند حدوث الاحتراق. ولهذا فإن هناك العديد من نظام الشحن الجبري بها نظام تبريد داخلي, نظام التبريد الداخلي (intercooler) هو عبارة عن مشع (ردياتير) خاص من خلاله يمر الهواء المضغوط ليبرد قبل دخوله الاسطوانة. 
· أجعل كل شيء أخف وزناً- الأجزاء الخفيفة تساعد على أداء أحسن للمحرك. فإن كل مرة يقوم المكبس بتغيير اتجاه فإنه يستخدم الطاقة لإيقاف سير المكبس من هذا الاتجاه للاتجاه المعاكس. وكلما خف وزن المكبس كلما قلت الطاقة المطلوبة لتغيير الاتجاه. تقليل أوزان الأجزاء الأخرى كذلك تجعل المحرك يدور بسرعة أعلى, مما يزيد من قدرة المحرك.
· زد من نسبة الإنضغاط - زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تزيد من قدرة المحرك, حتى حد معين. بعد هذا الحد زيادة ضغط شحنة الهواء والوقود قد تؤدي إلى سبق إشعال (احتراق الشحنة قبل حدوث الشرارة). زيادة رقم الأوكتان للوقود سوف يقلل من حدوث تلك المتاعب. ولهذا فإن محركات سيارات الأداء العالي تحتاج إلى وقود ذو رقم أوكتان عالي حيث أن محركات تلك السيارات تستخدم نسبة إنضغاط عالية لزيادة القدرة. 
· زد من سعة المحرك- كلما زادت السعة كلما زادت القدرة, حيث أن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى استخدام وقود أكثر لكل لفة من المحرك. يكن زيادة السعة بجعل الاسطوانات أكبر. 

أداء كل تلك التغييرات يجعلك تفكر في أنه من الناحية العملية والاقتصادية فإن شراء محرك جديد ذو أداء عالي ووضعه بالسيارة قد يكون أسهل وأرخص.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 يوليو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

not at all


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2008)

عطاء رائع وثري ومفيد تسلم لنا على جهودك الطيبة وحرصك على تقديم كل ما هو جديد ومميز .

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

نترقب منك المزيد ودمت بألف خير .

تقبل وافر التحايا العطرة .

البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (10 يوليو 2008)

تشرفت بمرورك العطر وتقييمك للموضوع اخي البغدادي


----------



## vendetta (10 يوليو 2008)

*تعليم صناعى سيارات وجرارت*

انا معاك فى كتير من اللى قلته دى فعلا طرق كويسه جدا لزياده القدره والكفاءه الحجميه انما فى تعقيب صغير حكايه تغيير وش السللندر دى صعبه جداااااااااا لان عشان تغير صمامين مثلا وتخليهم 4 صمامات محتاج عامود تاكيهات تانى وعامود التاكيهات التانى محتاج ياخد حركته من عمود كامات يبئى انت محتاج عامود كامات تانى او انك تخلى عامود تاكيهات ياخد من عامود تاكيهات ودى ماعتقدش ان حد عملها ..... او انك تخلى كل صمامين ياخدوا من تاكيه على عامود التاكيهات فسواء التحويل من 2 الى 4 صمامات ده صعب شويه وحتما سيؤدى لتغيير فى تصميم المحرك انما على العموم انا حبيت اعقب لافادة الجميع وكويس انك جمعت النقط دى كلها مع بعض ....... 
انما لو حد عاوز فعلا يزود القدره فانصح بتكبير فلتر الهواء وخفض حراره الهواء الداخل او اننا نحاول نخلى مدخل الهواء بعيد عن حراره المحرك وده طبعا فى حدود لاننا ممكن نكون فى الشتا والواء يكون بارد زياده فيؤدى لعدم دوران المحرك 
 نصيحه لكل من يريد التطوير فى السيارات بالذات الشىء اللى يزيد عن حده يتقلب لضده وبنتايج مضره جدااااااااااااااا فيجب دراسه كل التفاصيل قبل التفكير فى التعديل 
 { Vielen Danke }


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي vendetta على التعقيب ... والشرح الذي ينم عن خبرة في عالم المحركات ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالتروس (11 يوليو 2008)

معلومات قيمه ومهمة بالنسبة لموضوع بحثي 
تشكراتي لكم


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 يوليو 2008)

احد اسباب رفع هذا الموضوع هو طلبك للمساعدة ، الله يوفقك في بحثك


----------



## معن خريسات (14 يوليو 2008)

طريقه غير عمليه وتحتاجللوقت والمال والخبره


----------



## يونس فاخر (14 يوليو 2008)

اخي معن خريسات : اشكرك على المرور الكريم ، ويمكن ان تلاحظ في نهاية المقال الاتي :
أداء كل تلك التغييرات يجعلك تفكر في أنه من الناحية العملية والاقتصادية فإن شراء محرك جديد ذو أداء عالي ووضعه بالسيارة قد يكون أسهل وأرخص.
واشكرك على وجهة نظرك


----------



## الحارثي2 (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الحارثي على تقييمك للموضوع ، الله يبارك فيك


----------



## جسر الأمل (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

الشكر لله على فضله 
اخي حمودة البدوي


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## fmharfoush (17 يوليو 2008)

ما في تفاصيل دقيقة
مشكور


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخواني انلييز و fmhartfoush على مروركما العطر


----------



## NEC (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## shiny_star (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا، يعطيك العافية......................


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخواني NEC و shiny-star على المرور العطر


----------



## الهليمه (16 أغسطس 2008)

كل إنسان يبذل مجهووود .....الخ

وأشكرك على مجهوودك لما فيه من الفائده والحكمه 

لأنك جمعة بين الفائده والحكمه 
تقبل تحيا اخوك


----------



## يونس فاخر (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الهليمة


----------



## عمرالمعاضيدي (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## مؤيد فرهود (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين وبارك الله بيك


----------



## سمير شربك (10 فبراير 2010)

شرح وتفسير منطق جدا


----------



## halim07 (21 أغسطس 2010)

نصيحتي بتجنب المحركات دات عمودي تاكيهات(الا محركات v8)لانها غالبا ماتنكسر خاصة ادا ما قدر الله وانقطعتlachane فهدا سيخرب المحرك


----------



## halim07 (21 أغسطس 2010)

لكن ماهي مشكلة محركات v8 في الوزن الثقيل مع عمود المرفق(virebroka) حيث يكثر انكسارها 
هل العيب فيها ام للتشوه في كتلة الاسطوانات


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو ثائر ش (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## waelazzaz (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

